# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Otac na porodu, drugi put

## Annie

Pitanje za cure koje su rodile više puta - da li je potrebno ići ponovo na onaj trudnički tečaj na kojem se dobije potvrda da otac smije prisustvovati porodu ili vrijedi od prvi puta?

Konkretno, zanima me za Sv. Duh, rodila sam tamo prije 2 god.

----------


## Romina

imam ja tečaj i praksu pa ak si za  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Annie

Sad si me ti našla zezat, a ja pitam za ozbiljno. Maloprije sam zvala SD, rađaonu i ženska mi je rekla da nema pojma :?  i da ne zna ni koga bi mogla pitat...mislim stvarno. Ajmo, cure,ko je bio na SD po 2, 3 put? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## yasmin

ja tek sad idem 2. put
1., put smo išli na tečaj u lokalnom  domu zdravlja, zakvačila sam tu minijaturnu potvrdu na trudničku i nitko me ništa nije pitao
sad je planiram samo preseliti na novu trudničku i to je to
mislim da oni nisu jako strogi, najčešće ništa ni ne pitaju, jedino ako je gužva ili vrijeme gripe i sl, a onda ne puštaju ni one sa tečajevima...

----------


## buby

mi smo bili gore oba puta
1. njihov dugački tečaj
2. tečaj u dz (dr chedid nam je dao potvrdu)

za potvrdu nas oba puta nisu pitali

a zakaj smo išli na drugi tečaj? da ponovimo neke detalje i pokupimo reklame  :Laughing:  

i da ja natočim patronažnoj za dojenje  :Wink:

----------

